# Rat with hunched back



## Dannyadamslover18 (Mar 5, 2012)

hi I need some help I brought 2 boy dumbo rats 3 days ago and they both are settling in great apart from yesterday I noticed the smaller of the two is walking with a hunched back he's eating fine but when I got him the person at the pet store said that if he sneezes its cause he is stressed and he has been sneezing a bit he's really calm to handle and will sit on my shoulder the other boy is fine just a little scared still do I need to take the one with a hunched back to the vets or is he still scared ? Please help thanks


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe he is hunching his back up as habit? Anyway I would be more worried about the sneezing, pet stires have not been (no offense) the most reliable source of knowledge and he could have a respiratory infection which can get serious. I would take him to the vet if I were you and keep an eye on the other rat. But see if a more seasoned expert posts something different just to confirm im right I dont want to give false info. Good luck!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Are the sneezes sharp and dry, or wet and congested? Does he seem well or not so much? The hunched posture is one of the signs of sendai virus, so I want to make sure he's not ill.

This little baby had Sendai and made all my rats sick from it


----------



## Dannyadamslover18 (Mar 5, 2012)

hi thanks for replying freddie looks quite like that picture you posted the sneezeing sounds dry ive gotten him a vet appointment tomorrow so hopfully i will no then


----------

